# Vista Stingray model



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 29, 2021)

I know little about Vista bikes other then they made bikes very similar to Schwinn and maybe others. I would be interested in seeing some examples of their bikes especially  the Stingray style. I do not see many of them. Hoping to learn a bit about them. Thanks


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 30, 2021)

For years I’ve been searching for a Vista Lil Giant.. stingray styled, my dad had one when he was little. No pictures online of it either… almost had my hands on one earlier this year but was too late to buy…would love to see pictures of one if someone has one or wants to sell one!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Aug 30, 2021)

Only complete one I’ve seen


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2021)

Did W T Grants sell those?


----------



## Vthuffyguy (Aug 31, 2021)

I believe Vista bicycles were made by Columbia in Westfield, Mass.


----------



## Robert Troub (Aug 31, 2021)

Vista's were a department store bike....


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 8, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> Vista's were a department store bike....



Got it, the ones I have seen seem to be spot on copy's of Schwinn bikes even the tandems. I wondered if they were collectible for that reason


----------



## koolbikes (Sep 8, 2021)

VISTA was sold through Independent bicycles shops.
Vista was a private label brand designed by and produced for a group (association) of distributors. The name of the group was the _*National Independent Distributor Associates, Inc (NIDA)*_. The majority of the member distributors were ex-Schwinn distributors and they were planning to use Vista as the substitute for the loss of Schwinn sales. _*Bill Stedman of Northwest Bicycle & Supply*_ took the lead position for the association. Other members included; _Clayton Willard Sales-FL, Farber Cycle-MI, Hans Johnsen-TX, Proudfit Sporting Goods-UT & Service Cycle-NY_. At the inception, the bikes were produced by _*Columbia (Westfield Mfg Co*_).
Some shops surely sold Vistas as their other brand, separate from the Schwinns.  They were American made, with a lot of Columbia design features to the frames.  They used parts from all the same suppliers as Schwinn or Columbia would have: (Wald, Shimano, Sturmey, Huret, Persons, Araya, Union, and most likely Goodyear for the tires.)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 8, 2021)

koolbikes said:


> VISTA was sold through Independent bicycles shops.
> Vista was a private label brand designed by and produced for a group (association) of distributors. The name of the group was the _*National Independent Distributor Associates, Inc (NIDA)*_. The majority of the member distributors were ex-Schwinn distributors and they were planning to use Vista as the substitute for the loss of Schwinn sales. _*Bill Stedman of Northwest Bicycle & Supply*_ took the lead position for the association. Other members included; _Clayton Willard Sales-FL, Farber Cycle-MI, Hans Johnsen-TX, Proudfit Sporting Goods-UT & Service Cycle-NY_. At the inception, the bikes were produced by _*Columbia (Westfield Mfg Co*_).
> Some shops surely sold Vistas as their other brand, separate from the Schwinns.  They were American made, with a lot of Columbia design features to the frames.  They used parts from all the same suppliers as Schwinn or Columbia would have: (Wald, Shimano, Sturmey, Huret, Persons, Araya, Union, and most likely Goodyear for the tires.)
> 
> ...



Thank you for that


----------

